# Make Jr's day. Win him a VertEgo river board!



## Zoik (Mar 23, 2010)

Visit our Facebook page here and simply put the words in the mouth of the young river boarder. The best quote wins a VertEgo adventure board and the top 10 quotes get a free pair of "Inflate Your Ego" water wings.

Also, our Fall Sale is still going on. Best deal all year to get a new IK, Raft, or river board. 

Happy Paddling!


----------

